# Home Capital Group Sale



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

What does everyone think of this transaction?









Canadian mortgage lender Home Capital to go private in $1.7 billion deal


Canada's Home Capital Group Inc said on Monday the mortgage lending company would be taken private by Smith Financial Corp in a C$1.7 billion (US$1.27 billion) deal.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The G&M has a broader article on this today as well, including quotes from an interview with Stephen Smith. There is also a post with a link over at FWF on who Stephen Smith is.

I don't think any of us can speculate what Smith Financial will do with HCG other than he is quoted as saying he will keep HCG independently run. However, that doesn't mean there won't be direct links to some of his other business such as his mortgage insurance company, etc, etc.

I might also speculate that other than his equity holding in EQB, none of his businesses best that I can tell seem to market directly to the retail customer (as Oaken Financial does). Does that mean that Oaken Financial could ultimately disappear from the landscape? We would have to wait and see later in 2023, after, if and when both HCG shareholders and OSFI approve the deal.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I was just about to sell off my CWB stock for a tax loss harvest and park in home capital stock last week for the 31 days but got busy on work issues and did not pull the trigger in time. Oh well. Back to being an owner and not a stock trader


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

It is interesting only in the sense that I own EQB and those shares popped as well and the only thing that happened is this transaction. 

In terms of the details i read the company who is buying HCG owns other similar companies so it makes sense from a synergy standpoint but don't know more than that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting acquisition. That's a huge premium to the market price, so I'm not sure that's such a great idea.

When entering what's likely a soft period for housing and mortgage lending, why pay such a massive premium?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Home Trust vs Home Capital Group vs Home Equity Bank vs Equitable Bank.

I can't keep them all straight.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe this will help Home Capital Group Inc. - Home


----------

